# Belly Boat Fragen - Welches - Wo nutzen - Echolot?!



## flx1337 (1. Februar 2016)

Moin zusammen!
Folgende Situation: Ich bin Student, hab wenig Geld, und angel hauptsächlich in der Oste in Niedersachsen (Fluss, ca 50m Breit, ca. 2-8m Tief, Tiedengewässer) auf Zander. Da das Ufer relativ schwer zu betreten ist und einige sehr interessante Stellen nur vom Boot zu beangeln sind und ich letztes Jahr sogar auf der Weser Belly Boote gesehn habe nun ein paar Fragen:


 Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll Fliesgewässer mit dem Belly zu befischen? Ich stell mir das so vor, dass ich über die interessanten Stellen drifte und diese vertikal abklopfe, dann wieder zurückpaddel und nochmal drüberdrifte, solange bis der Spot erschöpft ist. Wieviel Strecke kann ich mit sonem Teil machen? kann ich mich auch 1-2 Kurven weiter treiben lassen und dann den weg zurückpaddeln? Die Strömung in der Oste ist nicht besonders stark. Ich hab auch schon überlegt mich an einer Stelle von meiner Freundin absetzen zu lassen und dann richtig Kilometer zu machen und mich an einem anderen Spot wieder einsammeln lasse.
 Ich habe ein Belly Boat für 100€ gefunden, mit Pumpe http://www.obooto.de/bellyboote/hart/hart-vi-one.php http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.ht...oard-21&tag=anglerboard-21&tag=anglerboard-21Die Bewertungen sind eig. relativ okay. Mir ist klar, dass ich hier kein Highend Produkt bekomm, aber wie gesagt, Geld ist knapp und ich will erstmal testen. Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit diesem Belly Boat? Sieht für mich relativ vernünftig aus!
 zur Wathose: Eine Neoprenhose ist sicherlich zu empfehlen oder? Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps?
Echolot: Ich hab bei youtube und auf diversen Videos gesehen, dass Leute auch ein Echolot mit aufs Belly nehmen. Ein gebrauchtes bekommt man ja teilweise schon für unter 100€. Ich würde damit wirklich nur die Tiefe und die Bodenstruktur erkunden wollen, unter anderem auch an einem See, der vom Ufer fast garnicht zu befischen ist. Wie ist eure Meinung zum Echolot aufm Belly Boat?
Scheuchwirkung? Da die Gewässer teilweise nur 3m Tief sind stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich die Fische nicht auch evtl. mit den Flossen verscheuche? Wobei ein E-motor ja auch keine große Scheuchwirkung hat.
 
Wie gesagt, ich würde mir gern die Schonzeit damit vertreiben mal ein bisschen mit dem Belly Boat zu testen, hab überhaupt keine Erfahrung und Geld ist knapp. Bin für alle Tipps, Tricks und Meinungen dankbar :vik:


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Fragen - Welches - Wo nutzen - Echolot?!*

ich hab leider noch keine Erfahrung mit den Belly und angeln (hab selber eins komme da aber nicht zu damit zu fischen) 

Scheuchwirkung ist Null sag ich mal das passt schon mal 
das "zurückpaddeln" kannst vergessen grad bei auch geringer Strömung also dann lieber von Mutti abholen lassen

Das A+O sind auch die Flossen da kannst Du richtig Geld für rechnen aber das ist Dein Antrieb.

Echolot und Bellyboot und Strrömung ist ne Aufgabe dur treibst mehr als was Du stehst ! 

ich würde wenn ich auf einen Fluss mit dem Belly nur im Kompletten Neopren Anzug fahren also keine Wahthose  wenn DU dann absäufst kannst jedenfalls noch an die Kannte schwimmen.

ist ein schweres Ding finde ich aber wenns knallt dann richtig in der Rute mein ich  
Viel Glück und ich wollte sowas an der Stör mal machen .. iss aber auch gefährlich denke ich ...

gruß Michi


----------



## ingo39 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Fragen - Welches - Wo nutzen - Echolot?!*

...alles JAA-mach es!
1km Fahren schafft man mit ein bissel Trainig, fährst ja langsam, mein Echolot sagt immer bei "Vollspeed" 2,5km/h .. das halte ich keine 5 min durch, aber gegen die Winddrift auf der Stelle und langsam gegen den Wind zum Verticalen geht es locker über Stunden. Echolot aufm BB macht echt Laune, ich kann es mir ohne nicht mehr vorstellen...Ich fahre auf nem 50ha See und da gehts meist ziemlich in die Mitte und dann zum Rand und dann wieder in die Mitte...Ich hab schon vorhin Werbung auf ne anderen thread wegen Wathose gemacht... ich kann es hier ruhig wiederholen. auf meinem BB sthet jenzi drauf und auf der Wathose(schwarz/blau) auch, beides nicht überteuert und hat im vergangenen Jahr mindestens 50BB-Angeltage mitgemacht.
Das mit "Ich lass mich von der Freundin hinbringen/abholen" würde ich mir noch mal überlegen, was macht sie dann die ganze Zeit? Dann lieber kleines Schlauchboot und zu zweit... 
Echolot und 3m Tiefe hatte ich in Schweden, dort vom Kahn und vertikal direkt neben dem Boot Zander auf Dropshot-Gummis, der Kahn schreckt auf alle Fälle mehr.
 Ich hatte dort das bb nicht mit, aber mit dem Kahn zur Insel im See (zu weit nur mit dem BB) und dort dann ringsrum mit dem bb, das wäre echt der Bringer... das werde ich im nächsten Sommer mal probieren.
Ab 10° Wassertemp. kann man auf Neopren verzichten, mit ner atmungsaktiven Wathose, beqemer Kleidung und ohne Schuhe (nur Neoprensocken, macht das noch mal so viel Spaß... und 7h BB fahren sind ein schöner Sport für die Oberschenkel. Bei mehr Interesse schick mir ne pn, ich hab ein bissel was auf meiner HP und auch Fotos, kann ich wegen Werbung nicht hier veröffentlichen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## bassfighter (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Fragen - Welches - Wo nutzen - Echolot?!*

Hallo flx1337,

zu 1.

In dem von dir beschriebenen Gewässer ist es durchaus sinnvoll ein Belly einzusetzen, jedoch das Zurückpaddeln gegen die Strömung ist nicht zu empfehlen

zu 2.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein ähnliches baugleiches Bellyboot und es macht an sich einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Abstriche sind sicherlich gegenüber einem "high end Boot" zu machen (fehlender Unterbodenschutz, Korrosionsbeständigkeit etc.).
Grundsätzlich ist es aber für deine Anforderungen ausreichend. Du kannst ja auch mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reinschauen, da sind regelmäßig Bellyboote inseriert und ein evtl Schnäppchen immer möglich.

zu 3.

Ja nimm eine Neoprenwathose, gerade an kühleren Tagen ist das eine sinnvolle Investition und preislich sind sie i.d.R. auch günstiger als Atmungsaktive.

zu 4.

Kann man machen muss man aber nicht, bleibt immer die Frage wie intensiv man etwas betreibt. Du musst sparsam sein!? Dann verzichte lieber auf ein Echolot und leg dir wie "Michi" schon richtig schrieb ein paar vernünftige Flossen zu, desweiteren solltest du auch an Schwimmweste etc. denken. Auch diese Sachen kosten ein paar € und sollten nicht vernachlässigt werden

zu 5.

Also ich konnte noch keine Scheuchwirkung feststellen, es gab  schon Bisse direkt vor den Flossen in Wassertiefen von 2m. 


Insgesamt kann ich dir das Angeln vom Bellyboot wärmstens empfehlen, es macht einfach riesen Spaß! #6 

Gruß Markus


----------



## flx1337 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Fragen - Welches - Wo nutzen - Echolot?!*

Danke für die Tipps!
Also mich reizt das einfach zu sehr, ich werde es einfach ausprobieren. Jetzt noch ne Frage:
Wathose - Ich find fast ausschließlich welche mit Stiefeln, sind die okay fürs bellyboat?


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Fragen - Welches - Wo nutzen - Echolot?!*



flx1337 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> Also mich reizt das einfach zu sehr, ich werde es einfach ausprobieren. Jetzt noch ne Frage:
> Wathose - Ich find fast ausschließlich welche mit Stiefeln, sind die okay fürs bellyboat?



Eine atmungsaktive bekommst du teilweise schon für 100€, das ist als Student locker machbar und du hast damit garantiert mehr Freude als mit einer Neo. Gerade falls du aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal laufen musst ist das der Horror in Neopren. Ich benutzen generell keine Stiefel für die Flossen, da die davon noch etwas leichter abrutschen, wenn du eventuell Neopren-Socken hast einfach über die "Füsslinge" der Wathose ziehen. Erspart also ne Menge Arbeit. 
 Weiterhin: Denke bitte gerade in Tidenflüssen daran ein Extralanges Seil zu nehmen. Ich habe für die Ostsee 30m und empfehle dir auch mindestens 15-20m, die allg. Faustregel dazu lautet doppelt so viel Länge des Ankers, wie Angeltiefe. Aber glaube mir, auch im Fluss gibt es beschissene Unterströmungen. 

 Letzter Punkt: Wenn du die ersten Male unterwegs bist und 1km zurückpaddeln willst, gegen die Strömung: Nimm Mg-Tabletten mit.


----------

